# Echo cs-510 chainsaw wont start



## diy-er (Mar 4, 2009)

this thing has me stumped. not even getting a sputter or stumble out of it. heres what i've done so far: 
pulled plug, checked gap, checked for spark. looks good. 
drained tank and put in fresh fuel. 
hosed carb down with cleaner. 
did compression test. 1st pull=50psi,2nd = 80psi, 3rd=100, 4th =110 and it stayed there. held too. 

still nothing. 

pulled off spark arrestor and poured out some fuel. been trying to start it for a while. def seems to be getting fuel. also checked fuel filter and it was clean. 

thought carb issue was still possible so i sprayed starter fluid. tried both in the carb and in the cylinder...nothing. even if there was a carb problem it should have tried to start. 

could there be some timing problem?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like the muffler is clogged or its just flooded. Take the plug and muffler off and let it dry out inside, then buy a new plug put it back together and try it. If it happens again then maybe your carburetor is flooding out the cylinder.


----------



## diy-er (Mar 4, 2009)

checked the crank key/flywheel and that was okay.


----------



## diy-er (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for the reply. pulled plug and pulled muffler. it seemed clean too. gave it a couple pulls while opened up, put it back together and it fired right up. i don't really get it but hey, it runs great!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to let the gremlins out!


----------

